# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2012



## AnDré (9 Fev 2012 às 12:56)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2012*



*Links úteis:*

Instituto de Meteorologia
 Acompanhamento Clima
 Relatórios Informação Climática

Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
 Global Temperature Time Series  - Western Europe
 Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2012 às 13:42)

> *Janeiro muito seco agrava situação de seca meteorológica*
> 2012-02-09
> (IM)
> 
> ...



Mais em: IM


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

*Tempo frio e seco deverá manter-se pelo menos até dia 23*

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) anunciou hoje que o tempo frio e seco deverá manter-se pelo menos até ao dia 23, prevendo-se uma subida da temperatura mínima e um aumento da nebulosidade a partir do dia 21.
De acordo com informação do IM, "prevê-se para os próximos dias, em particular até dia 23, a manutenção de tempo frio e seco, sem ocorrência de precipitação significativa". No entanto, refere a nota, "existe uma tendência para o enfraquecimento do anticiclone e uma mudança da direção do vento para oeste a partir do dia 21, com previsão de subida da temperatura mínima e aumento da nebulosidade".
O IM refere que, apesar de desde o início do mês de fevereiro se ter registado uma persistência de tempo frio e seco, com temperaturas mínimas nalguns locais com valores negativos, "não foram, no entanto, ultrapassados os menores valores históricos observados, ficando mesmo bastante aquém do menor valor observado no continente em fevereiro de 1954, -16ºC nas Penhas da Saúde".

DESTAK


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2012 às 23:30)

Graças à seca, eis o que está a ocorrer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2012 às 12:39)

*Fevereiro mais seco desde 1931 em Portugal Continental*

O balanço climatológico do mês de Fevereiro permite caraterizá-lo como excecionalmente frio e seco no território continental.

Com um valor médio de precipitação de 2.2mm, o mês de fevereiro registou um valor de precipitação cerca de 50 vezes inferior ao valor normal (100,1 mm), o que permite classificá-lo como extremamente seco, colocando-o mesmo como o fevereiro mais seco desde que se iniciaram  os registos continuados de observação, em 1931.

Esta situação ficou a dever-se à influência de cristas anticiclónicas sobre o território do continente, que foram atuando como bloqueio à influência e atravessamento das superfícies frontais que habitualmente afetam o território continental nos meses de inverno.

Como decorrência da quase ausência de precipitação neste mês, a situação de seca meteorológica intensificou-se em todo o território nacional, encontrando-se no final do mês a totalidade do território continental em situação de seca severa (68%) e extrema (32%), os dois níveis de maior severidade deste fenómeno climático.

A temperatura do ar registou igualmente valores extraordinariamente baixos, nomeadamente na temperatura mínima, com uma anomalia média de cerca de -5ºC em relação ao valor normal, o que posiciona este fevereiro como o segundo com temperatura mínima do ar mais baixa, desde 1931. Destaca-se ainda a ocorrência de vários dias com temperatura mínima inferior a 0ºC em muitas localidades e o registo de novos valores mínimos absolutos.

As baixas temperaturas persistiram neste mês de Fevereiro durante longos períodos, tendo-se registado situações prolongadas de ondas de frio em várias estações da rede do Instituto, tendo em alguns casos atingido mais de 18 dias consecutivos.

Os valores médios da temperatura média e máxima do ar também foram inferiores aos respetivos valores normais, em -0,26ºC e -2,49ºC respetivamente, sendo o valor da temperatura média do ar, de 7,6ºC, o 5º mais baixo desde 1931.

*Fonte:* IM http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../pt/media/noticias/textos/clima_fev_2012.html


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2012 às 17:53)

No que concerne às mínimas, o mês passado apenas ficou atrás do Fevereiro de 1956.







Relatório de Fevereiro


----------



## N_Fig (5 Mar 2012 às 20:55)

Foi o 2º com a temperatura mínima mais baixa, foi o 5º mais frio, teve uma onda de frio que durou 20 dias, uma onda de calor com 8 dias, uma estação (Mirandela) que esteve tanto em onda de frio como em onda de calor este mês,... À exceção de chuva este mês teve mesmo tudo e isso só é mais uma particularidade: 2,2mm, cerca de 2% da precipitação normal, o Fevereiro mais seco de sempre.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2012 às 22:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Foi o 2º com a temperatura mínima mais baixa, foi o 5º mais frio, teve uma onda de frio que durou 20 dias, uma onda de calor com 8 dias, uma estação (Mirandela) que esteve tanto em onda de frio como em onda de calor este mês,... À exceção de chuva este mês teve mesmo tudo e isso só é mais uma particularidade: 2,2mm, cerca de 2% da precipitação normal, o Fevereiro mais seco de sempre.



Não entendi nada. Muito confuso.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2012 às 22:17)

Lousano disse:


> Não entendi nada. Muito confuso.



-Temperatura mínima: a 2ª mais baixa;
-Temperatura média: a 5ª mais baixa;
-Uma onda de frio que durou 20 dias;
-Uma onda de calor que durou 8 dias;
-Mirandela esteve em onda de frio 12 dias e em onda de calor 7 dias;
-Um mês com bastantes particularidade, mas sem chuva;
-A precipitação média foi de 2,2mm, 2% do normal, o valor mais baixo desde o início dos registos.


----------



## Vince (13 Mar 2012 às 08:25)

> *Inverno excecionalmente frio e seco
> *
> O Inverno climatológico de 2011/2012 (dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro) foi caracterizado por tempo frio e por reduzida precipitação em Portugal continental.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...a/noticias/textos/rel_clima_inverno_2011.html


----------



## N_Fig (5 Abr 2012 às 19:48)

MARÇO MUITO SECO NO CONTINENTE E ILHAS

2012-04-05 (IM)
No mês de março em Portugal Continental os valores da precipitação registados foram em média cerca de 1/3 dos valores normais, o que faz deste mês o sexto março mais seco desde 1931.

Contudo, na região de Lisboa e no sul do país os valores mensais da precipitação estiveram próximos dos valores normais, consequência dos elevados valores da precipitação verificados no final do mês que contribuíram para atenuar a situação de seca extrema nestas regiões.

Como consequência, o mês de março pode caracterizar-se como muito seco a extremamente seco nas regiões do Norte e Centro, excetuando a região de Lisboa que foi normal, e seco a normal nas regiões do sul, com exceção da região de Sines onde foi chuvoso.

A seca meteorológica mantém-se em todo o território do continente, com um ligeiro desagravamento nas regiões do sul, distribuindo-se por 57% em seca extrema, 41% em seca severa e 2% em seca moderada.

Igualmente no Arquipélago da Madeira a precipitação foi muito inferior ao normal, sendo de destacar a ausência de precipitação no Funchal durante todo o mês, situação excecional que se verificou apenas em 2 anos desde que existem registos (1897 e 1927).

Também na temperatura se observou uma anomalia relativamente aos valores normais para este mês no continente, apresentando os valores médios da temperatura máxima um desvio de +2,83%, o que a coloca como a sexta mais alta desde 1931 no mês de março. É de realçar a ocorrência de temperaturas máximas superiores ou iguais a 25ºC em muitos locais do território.

Como consequência das temperaturas elevadas persistentes verificou-se a ocorrência de duas ondas de calor , a primeira, no período de 8 a 15 de março, que atingiu a região Norte e o vale do Tejo e Alto Alentejo, e a segunda na última semana do mês, na região Norte e Centro e na zona de Sines.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2012 às 00:57)

> *O abril mais frio desde o início do século*
> 2012-05-09
> (IM)
> 
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## David sf (17 Mai 2012 às 11:51)

Dia de ontem extremamente quente em Portugal continental, tendo Aveiro batido o valor máximo registado num mês de maio (anterior máximo de 32,7ºC, no dia 29/05/2009, registos desde 1980). 
Viana do Castelo (Chafé) e Porto (Pedras Rubras) ficaram perto do maior valor registado num mês de maio. 

Vários locais do litoral norte e centro registaram temperaturas máximas superiores a 35ºC, valores que raras vezes se atingem em agosto, quanto mais num dia de meados de maio:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2012 às 12:39)

Algarve (Temperaturas máximas dia 15.05.2012):


----------



## J.S. (17 Mai 2012 às 13:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Algarve (Temperaturas máximas dia 15.05.2012):



No Algarve em Norinha, 13-5 37,8 C e 12-5 36,6 C. 
Alte: 37,4 e 37,0 C. 

Dados de Sagralg (Rede agrometeo). Muito interessante e talvez temperaturas mais altas 14, 15 e 16 de maio? Vamos a ver!

Quais foram as maximas desde 10-5-2012 em Amareleja? Algem sabe???

Hmm...um meterologista pergunta-me sobre o record de Portugal (Tmaxima) do mes Maio??? Outra vez: algem sabe? Obrigado!!


----------



## N_Fig (17 Mai 2012 às 19:13)

J.S. disse:


> No Algarve em Norinha, 13-5 37,8 C e 12-5 36,6 C.
> Alte: 37,4 e 37,0 C.
> 
> Dados de Sagralg (Rede agrometeo). Muito interessante e talvez temperaturas mais altas 14, 15 e 16 de maio? Vamos a ver!
> ...



40,0ºC no Pinhão, dia 30 em 1953


----------



## J.S. (17 Mai 2012 às 19:43)

N_Fig disse:


> 40,0ºC no Pinhão, dia 30 em 1953



Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2012 às 19:09)

David sf disse:


> Dia de ontem extremamente quente em Portugal continental, tendo Aveiro batido o valor máximo registado num mês de maio (anterior máximo de 32,7ºC, no dia 29/05/2009, registos desde 1980).
> Viana do Castelo (Chafé) e Porto (Pedras Rubras) ficaram perto do maior valor registado num mês de maio.
> 
> Vários locais do litoral norte e centro registaram temperaturas máximas superiores a 35ºC, valores que raras vezes se atingem em agosto, quanto mais num dia de meados de maio



Valores absolutamente impressionantes.
Destaco os 36,5ºC de Dunas de Mira, os 36,1ºC de São Pedro de Moel e os 35,3ºC de Santa Cruz.
Valores raros, mesmo nos meses de verão. É possível que não sejam superados este ano.

Ainda as máximas na região de Lisboa nesse dia.







Provavelmente os dos melhores, de não o melhor, dia de praia na faixa costeira ocidental, entre Aveiro e o Guincho (Sintra) do ano. 

---------------------------

Noto uma grande ausência por parte do IM neste evento.

Foram dias de muito calor, muitas estações entraram em onda de calor, outras bateram recordes muito consideráveis, algumas em mais de 3ºC!! E nada foi dito.

Já em relação aos Açores, não foi emitido nenhum resumo de precipitação, nada...

Espero que caprichem nos boletins mensais, para compensar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2012 às 20:27)

Segundo o site Ogimet hoje foi um dia bastante quente na maior parte do país:

1  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 35.7 °C  
2  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 35.2 °C  
3  Portalegre (Portugal) 34.6 °C  
4  Beja (Portugal) 34.3 °C  
5  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 33.7 °C  
6  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 33.4 °C  
7  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 33.0 °C  
8  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 32.7 °C  
9  Vila Real (Portugal) 32.5 °C  
10  Braganca (Portugal) 32.4 °C  
11  Viseu (Portugal) 32.4 °C  
12  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 31.9 °C  
13  Monte Real (Portugal) 31.6 °C  
14  Montijo (Portugal) 31.4 °C  
15  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 30.2 °C  
16  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 30.2 °C  
17  Sagres (Portugal) 28.1 °C  
18  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 27.8 °C  
19  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 26.6 °C  
20  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 25.8 °C 

Estou bastante curioso para ver o relatório deste mês do IM, se este Maio não for o mais quente de sempre, não andará muito longe. As anomalias vão desde quase +3ºC em Faro a +1.0 ºC no Porto. Não me recordo de um Maio tão quente e onde máximos absolutos foram batidos em várias estações sendo uma delas Faro(Aeroporto).


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mai 2012 às 21:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o site Ogimet hoje foi um dia bastante quente na maior parte do país:
> 
> 1  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 35.7 °C
> 2  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 35.2 °C
> ...



Será um Maio quente, mas nunca o Maio mais quente, que aliás é um recorde bem recente (do ano passado) mas em que as anomalias médias do país andaram superiores a 3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2012 às 21:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Será um Maio quente, mas nunca o Maio mais quente, que aliás é um recorde bem recente (do ano passado) mas em que as anomalias médias do país andaram superiores a 3ºC.



Exacto.

Por exemplo, a minha estação regista perto de -1ºC em relação a Maio de 2011.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jun 2012 às 15:19)

No Porto não foi um Maio nada de especial


----------



## David sf (11 Jun 2012 às 13:18)

Como já era esperado, o mês de maio terminou com uma anomalia positiva de temperatura bastante vincada em todo o país. Quanto à precipitação ficou na média na globalidade do país, tendo tido uma anomalia positiva no litoral norte e centro e uma anomalia negativa no interior e sul do país.



> O mês de maio, em Portugal Continental, foi quente com uma temperatura média de 17.51ºC, que representa uma anomalia de +1.78ºC em relação ao valor normal de 1971-2000. Foi na temperatura máxima que se registaram as maiores diferenças positivas, em relação ao normal, registando um valor médio no Continente de 23.24ºC, com uma anomalia de +2.28ºC em relação ao valor normal. Também a temperatura mínima (11.78ºC) foi superior ao normal, com uma anomalia de +1.28ºC. É  de salientar a ocorrência de uma onda de calor entre 9 e 17 de maio, que teve maior duração nas regiões do interior.
> 
> Em relação ao valor médio da quantidade de precipitação, em Portugal Continental, em maio (73.2mm), este foi próximo do  valor médio 1971-2000 (71.2mm), classificando-se este mês como normal em quase todo o território do Continente, exceto nalgumas regiões do Norte, na Beira Baixa e na região de Lisboa e Setúbal onde foi chuvoso.
> 
> A situação de seca meteorológica em Portugal Continental mantém-se, verificando-se no final de maio um agravamento da classe de seca extrema na região Sul. Assim, em 31 de maio 2012 tem-se 44% do território em seca extrema, 30% do território em seca severa, 19% em seca moderada, 6% em seca fraca e 1% em situação normal.













Alguns recordes absolutos batidos para o mês de maio batidos este ano:






Relatório do mês de maio 2012 (IM): https://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/...CDQFOQ/cli_20120501_20120531_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2012 às 17:08)

O que destaco nesse boletim são os valentes recordes registados a sul, em +3 a 4ºC, e a anomalia de precipitação registada na Horta: +239,7mm.

Fico a aguardar o boletim do arquipélago dos Açores para mais dados e informações.

Ainda referente ao continente, ficou por referir os valores de temperatura do dia 17 de Maio.
Dia em que algumas estações do litoral oeste superaram os 35/36ºC, e que estou convencido de que também se tratam de recordes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2012 às 18:42)

> *Situação de seca meteorológica a 15 de junho
> *
> 2012-06-22 (IM)
> A situação de seca meteorológica a 15 de junho mantém-se em quase todo o território de Portugal Continental, verificando-se um agravamento da sua intensidade em particular nas regiões do Centro e Sul, em relação a 31 de maio.
> ...





>



Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2012 às 13:55)

*Valores de temperatrura máxima - dia 26 de Junho de 2012*

Valor Máximo Diário da Temperatura do ar registada a 1.5 metros de altura

Alvega - 43,5 ºC
Pegões - 42,6 ºC
Elvas - 42,5 ºC
Avis - Benavila (Escola Abreu Callado) - 42,2 ºC
Tomar (Valdonas) - 42,0 ºC
Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval) - 42,0 ºC
Mora - 41,9 ºC
Mirandela - 41,6 ºC
Portel (Oriola) - 41,5 ºC
Zebreira - 41,5 ºC
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) - 41,3 ºC
Régua (Cambres) - 41,1 ºC
Pinhão (Santa Bárbara) - 41,0 ºC
Santarém (Fonte Boa) - 41,0 ºC
Sintra (Cacém) - 41,0 ºC
Alvalade - 40,9 ºC
Viana do Alentejo - 40,8 ºC
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) - 40,6 ºC
Ansião - 40,6 ºC
Castelo Branco - 40,5 ºC
Odemira (S. Teotónio) - 40,5 ºC
Beja - 40,5 ºC
Évora (Aeródromo) - 40,4 ºC
Estremoz - 40,2 ºC
Portalegre - 39,9 ºC
Lousã (Aeródromo) - 39,8 ºC
Lisboa (G. Coutinho) - 38,7 ºC
Porto (Massarelos) - 38,4 ºC
Coimbra (Bencata) - 38,4 ºC
Braga (Merelim) - 37,8 ºC
Porto (Serra do Pilar) - 37,4 ºC
Bragança - 37,3 ºC
Viseu (Aeródromo) - 35,5 ºC
Ponta do Sol (Madeira) - 35,4 ºC
Faro - 32,9 ºC

Obser.: Os dados passíveis de serem visualizados destinam-se a informação pública
não devendo por isso ser utilizados para outros fins, visto não terem sido sujeitos
ao processamento e validação definitiva. 

Fonte: IM


----------



## J.S. (27 Jun 2012 às 23:42)

Impresionante, este calor em Portugal e o sul de Espanha.

Valores registrado pelo SAGRA(estações agroclimaticas):

25-06
Serpa 44,1 C
Moura: 43,4 C

26-06:
Serpa 42,0 C
Moura 42,6 C

Então, ate agora o valor do Serpa esta o mais alto deste mes em Portugal.

Para comparar: em Espanha Montoro e Andujar 44,4 C e Cordoba aeropuerto 44,1 C.

Amareleja fica a unica estação na Iberia que tinha 4 dias consecutivos com 40+. 




Gerofil disse:


> *Valores de temperatrura máxima - dia 26 de Junho de 2012*
> 
> Valor Máximo Diário da Temperatura do ar registada a 1.5 metros de altura
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2012 às 23:47)

> *Primavera de 2012 regista temperatura acima do normal*
> 
> 2012-06-27
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jun 2012 às 23:47)

J.S. disse:


> Impresionante, este calor em Portugal e o sul de Espanha.
> 
> Valores registrado pelo SAGRA(estações agroclimaticas):
> 
> ...


O IM usa essas estações SAGRA?


----------



## J.S. (28 Jun 2012 às 09:03)

N_Fig disse:


> O IM usa essas estações SAGRA?



Eu não sou o IM ;-) Portanto: eu uso o SAGRA prorque estas estações estão bem ubicadas (guidelines of WMO are used!). O meteorologista deles (Jorge Maia) confirmou isto pessoalmente a me. Medir correctamente não e so uma coisa das institutas meteorologicas de um pais. Au contrario: ha muitas que tem estações que ficam num sitio horrivel para medir correctemente.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jun 2012 às 12:30)

J.S. disse:


> Eu não sou o IM ;-) Portanto: eu uso o SAGRA prorque estas estações estão bem ubicadas (guidelines of WMO are used!). O meteorologista deles (Jorge Maia) confirmou isto pessoalmente a me. Medir correctamente não e so uma coisa das institutas meteorologicas de um pais. Au contrario: ha muitas que tem estações que ficam num sitio horrivel para medir correctemente.



Sim, eu sei. Estava só a perguntar se alguém sabia se o IM as usava, porque eles usam algumas estações que não são deles.


----------



## J.S. (28 Jun 2012 às 17:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, eu sei. Estava só a perguntar se alguém sabia se o IM as usava, porque eles usam algumas estações que não são deles.



Ah..bem..desculpa! mas penso que o IM não usa estas.

Ontem 40,6 C em Moura e 41,4 C em Amareleja. So estas dois com quatro dias consecutivos com 40+ na peninsula iberica.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jun 2012 às 20:10)

Serpa poderia mudar de nome para Sertã. Parecido 

Interessantes os dados!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jun 2012 às 20:57)

PRIMAVERA DE 2012 REGISTA TEMPERATURA ACIMA DO NORMAL

2012-06-27
A primavera de 2012 (meses de março, abril e maio), em Portugal Continental, caracterizou-se por temperaturas superiores e por uma precipitação inferior aos valores normais 1971-2000. 

A temperatura média do ar no continente foi de 14.24ºC, com uma anomalia de +0.64ºC em relação ao valor normal, tendo a média da temperatura máxima (19.88ºC) registado uma anomalia de +1.17ºC e a temperatura mínima (8.59ºC) uma anomalia de +0.10ºC. Registaram-se três ondas de calor, duas no mês de março e uma em maio.

O valor médio da precipitação foi 173.3mm, valor inferior ao normal em -38.1mm, o que permite classificar a Primavera como normal a seca. 

A situação de seca meteorológica iniciada no inverno 2011/12 teve um agravamento da intensidade no início da Primavera. No entanto em abril e em maio, ocorreram valores de precipitação que levaram a um desagravamento da intensidade da seca meteorológica, em particular na região Norte e parte da região Centro.
Fonte: IM


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2012 às 18:23)

> *Junho quente e seco em Portugal Continental*
> 
> Portugal Continental registou em junho valores da temperatura do ar (máxima, média e mínima) acima do valor normal 1971-2000.
> 
> ...



Tanto se queixam e nem motivos têem para se queixarem. Mais um mês com temperaturas bem acima da média.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2012 às 19:05)

Depende das zonas.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2012 às 19:32)

Mas o IM continua a usar os valores das 9h às 9h? É que os valores apresentados aí são completamente diferentes dos do ogimet ou até dos resumos 0h-0h disponibilizados pelo próprio IM...


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

> *17 de julho, dia mais quente do ano*
> 2012-07-18
> (IM)
> 
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## CptRena (10 Ago 2012 às 19:20)

> *Julho seco e com temperatura média abaixo do normal no Continente*
> 2012-08-10
> (IM)
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 19:56)

E usaram as médias de 71-00, senão a diferença tinha sido maior. Grande flop este mês de Julho no Porto


----------



## Skizzo (13 Set 2012 às 02:27)

> Desagravamento da situação de seca meteorológica nas regiões Norte e CentroRelatório clima agosto 20122012-09-12 (IM)
> 
> O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental (14.4mm), em agosto, foi próximo do valor médio 1971-2000 (13.7mm). Os valores de precipitação mais elevados, registados no mês de Agosto, ocorreram essencialmente nos dias 14, 15 e 24 e em particular nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro. Assim, o mês classifica-se na região Norte como chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso nas zonas próximas do litoral e normal nas zonas do interior; na região Centro o mês classifica-se como normal a chuvoso e na região Sul como normal a seco, exceto no sudoeste alentejano onde foi chuvoso.
> 
> ...



Confirma-se que Agosto foi um grande flop no litoral norte.


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2012 às 07:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Confirma-se que Agosto foi um grande flop no litoral norte.



Um mês de Agosto cuja temperatura fica na média, logo é normal, é considerado um flop. O que diríamos se tivesse havido uma ligeira anomalia negativa, digamos de 1ºC. Uma tragédia? Um cataclismo? A nova idade do gelo?

Ainda por cima houve dois ou três dias em que choveu, em que a temperatura ficou uns 5ºC abaixo da média, pelo que se pode dizer que os restantes dias devem ter sido bastante agradáveis.


----------



## 1337 (13 Set 2012 às 13:48)

David sf disse:


> Um mês de Agosto cuja temperatura fica na média, logo é normal, é considerado um flop. O que diríamos se tivesse havido uma ligeira anomalia negativa, digamos de 1ºC. Uma tragédia? Um cataclismo? A nova idade do gelo?
> 
> Ainda por cima houve dois ou três dias em que choveu, em que a temperatura ficou uns 5ºC abaixo da média, pelo que se pode dizer que os restantes dias devem ter sido bastante agradáveis.



Para ele um mes que não tenha 40ºC todos os dias ja é flop david,se reparares ele já tinha dito que julho também foi um flop, o melhor que podes fazer é nem ligar ao que ele diz.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Set 2012 às 01:47)

David, a máxima ficou bem abaixo do esperado, e não houve nenhum episódio de calor. Para além de ter sido muito chuvoso. Se foram 4 dias ou 8 não interessa. Choveu o triplo. Se fosse no Inverno e tivessemos um mês seco, também andavam todos a queixar-se, portanto posso fazer o mesmo quando o inverso acontece em Agosto.
O que salvou a "média" foram as minimas, mas essas interessam-me muito pouco, porque para mim o Verão define-se pelas máximas, é o que "sentimos". Ter minimas elevadas não me vai ajudar a fazer praia... 
E depois temos de ter em consideração que foram utilizadas as médias de 71-00, se utilizarmos as mais recentes, maximas de Julho e Agosto foram 2ºC abaixo do normal... A máxima nem sequer foi além dos 26.6ºC em P.Rubras, ou seja, não houve dias quentes.


1377, E não foi um flop Julho? Vai ler os relatórios mas é... 
E não ponhas palavras na minha boca, não me conheces de lado nenhum, nem te dei confiança para isso. Nem os membros que estão comigo há muito tempo conhecem-me, quanto mais tu. Nunca me viste a dizer que gosto de 40ºC todos os dias. Se calhar destoo porque gosto do Verão e do calor, e 99% do fórum gosta de chuva, vento e frio. Devo ser a voz da maioria da população portuguesa... Muitos membros se queixaram do calor e do sol este Verão, portanto se no Inverno disser que estou farto de chuva ou frio, simplesmente vão ter de respeitar, que é o que eu faço.
Se concordas ou não com as minhas opiniões é-me irrelevante. Lê e passa à frente. É o que eu faço quando discordo de vocês.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2012 às 02:50)

Skizzo, não vale a pena seres agressivo.

Maior parte da malta do forum não gosta de Verões frios, ventosos e chuvosos...ao que me parece, o que em geral é consensual entre todos é que o nosso Verão peca por ser excessivamente seco...faltam as trovoadas que o pessoal da Europa central tem...

A minha ideia tambem vai por ai...gosto de verões que sejam quentes e convectivos...gostava muito de ter verões ao estilo do sul dos EUA por exemplo..hehe

Bem...no que toca a este ano, o verão climatologico ficou algo abaixo da média de 71-00, e em relação a 81-10 ainda mais abaixo ficou...mas nunca por margens superiores a 1-1.5ºC, pelo que se pode dizer que foi um Verão regular...

Não houve muitas entradas quentes, mas tambem não houve situações de entradas frias excessivamente intensas...

Já que vives no Porto devias estar habituado a Verões mais frescos...as médias das maximas nos meses mais quentes na zona litoral rondam apenas os 22-24ºC..e mesmo no centro do Porto não devem ser superiores a 26-28ºC...

Em geral os verões em Pt nunca são assim muito quentes...salvo em alguns locais do interior, sendo que nesses casos as minimas usualmente frescas equilibram o calor dos dias...

É uma caracteristica algo aborrecida, a extrema amenidade do nosso clima...mas é assim...


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2012 às 12:36)

Valores em ter em conta no que toca ao mês de Agosto no Porto (P.Rubras):

A anomalia da temperatura máxima média foi: -1,05ºC.
A anomalia da temperatura mínima média foi: +0,97ºC.

O que dá uma temperatura média dentro dos valores normais para esta estação. (Valores 71-00).

Acontece que o normal (71-00) é haver 4 dias em que as máximas nesta estação são >30ºC. Este Agosto a temperatura máxima mais elevada foi de apenas 26,6ºC.

E mesmo nos dias em que ocorreu precipitação, praticamente não houve anomalia da temperatura.

Em termos de temperatura média, Agosto, em P.Rubras, ficou dentro do normal, mas não foi um mês com um comportamento normal de temperaturas.

Se o litoral sul andasse o mês inteiro de Agosto com mínimas de 23ºC e máximas de 25ºC, poderíamos dizer que tinha sido um mês de Agosto normal?
Seria pois em termos de temperatura média (24ºC), mas ninguém diria isso. 

Quanto à precipitação, de facto a primeira frase do boletim de Agosto é:


> "O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental (14.4mm), em agosto, foi próximo do valor médio 1971-2000 (13.7mm). *No entanto*..."



E é esse "no entanto" que faz a diferença quando olhamos para o mapa da precipitação:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2012 às 12:27)

Isto é que vai um calorão, se o mês de Setembro acabasse hoje seria 2,5ºC mais quente que o ano passado...


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 11:02)

Rega valente no Domingo:






De dizer que as estações da costa oeste do litoral centro acumularam o grosso da precipitação ainda antes da meia-noite. 

Foram essas estações, dá para perceber que existem pelo menos 7 EMAs com problemas nos pluviómetros, alterando completamente o mapa da distribuição da precipitação.


----------



## CptRena (25 Set 2012 às 11:35)

AnDré disse:


> De dizer que as estações da costa oeste do litoral centro acumularam o grosso da precipitação ainda antes da meia-noite.
> 
> Foram essas estações, dá para perceber que existem pelo menos 7 EMAs com problemas nos pluviómetros, alterando completamente o mapa da distribuição da precipitação.



Boas André

Por acaso alguma dessas 7 é a EMA702 de Aveiro (Universidade)?


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2012 às 11:49)

A EMA de Coimbra - Bencanta há muito que revela esse problema.


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2012 às 13:49)

EMA de Ponte de Lima, V.N. Cerveira e RUEMA de Viana do Castelo com o pluviómetro sem contabilizar, é trsite, mas é a prova que o IM deixa as estações sem revisões, tem de certeza teias de aranha.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 16:06)

CptRena disse:


> Boas André
> 
> Por acaso alguma dessas 7 é a EMA702 de Aveiro (Universidade)?



Penso que não.
Pelos valores horários, a precipitação na EMA de Aveiro nesse dia ronda os 10mm, que vai de acordo ao que aparece no mapa. (Apesar de ter havido uma falha de 2h nos valores horários).
De qualquer maneira, e neste caso, o problema não será do pluviómetro, mas da transmissão de dados.



1337 disse:


> EMA de Ponte de Lima, V.N. Cerveira e RUEMA de Viana do Castelo com o pluviómetro sem contabilizar, é trsite, mas é a prova que o IM deixa as estações sem revisões, tem de certeza teias de aranha.



Isso sim, é problemático, até porque descaracteriza completamente a região do alto Minho.

Se tivéssemos em conta os seguintes valores:
RUEMA V.Castelo = EMA de Viana do Castelo, Chafé;
Ponte de Lima e V.N.Cerveira = Braga;
Coruche e Avis = Pegões;
Beja (EMA) = Beja (B.Aérea) = 26mm (De acordo com as synops)
Faro = Castro Marim

O mapa final seria qualquer coisa deste género:


----------



## CptRena (25 Set 2012 às 21:06)

AnDré disse:


> Penso que não.
> Pelos valores horários, a precipitação na EMA de Aveiro nesse dia ronda os 10mm, que vai de acordo ao que aparece no mapa. (Apesar de ter havido uma falha de 2h nos valores horários).
> De qualquer maneira, e neste caso, o problema não será do pluviómetro, mas da transmissão de dados.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Agora percebi quais são as 7, são aquelas que indicam 0mm. Ao inicio estava a pensar que eram as do litoral que apresentavam discrepância de valores com as regiões adjacentes 
Eu limpei a de Aveiro na Sexta-feira passada. É pena que tenha havido a falta de dados naquelas 2h (mas o IM pode até ter esses valores mas não são disponibilizados porque para isso seria necessário ir lá escrever na DB), mas provavelmente é isso, problemas na rede/modem.

P.S.: Estavam 3 vespas debaixo dos copos basculantes, depois tenho de ver se morreram afogadas ou se conseguiram fugir. Eu é que não tive coragem de lhes mexer, já bastavam as melgas a ferrarem-me todo.
Desculpem o bocado de offtopic


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2012 às 22:29)

Olhem que eu não sei o valor de Faro estará incorrecto como sendo zero .... porque Faro é ponto mais a sul do Algarve e no Sotavento choveu mesmo muito pouco.
Não sei não,


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2012 às 19:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhem que eu não sei o valor de Faro estará incorrecto como sendo zero .... porque Faro é ponto mais a sul do Algarve e no Sotavento choveu mesmo muito pouco.
> Não sei não,



A ogimet tem indicação de precipitação em Faro, embora não tenha o valor quantitativo. Daí ter assumido a precipitação de Castro Marim como representativa da precipitação em Faro.






De qualquer forma, aquilo é o que resultaria se fossem omitidas as estações que estão com problemas na precipitação e cujos valores, erradamente, entram na elaboração dos mapas.

Vejamos o exemplo de ontem:






Dados tidos em conta:

RUEMA V.Castelo = EMA de Viana do Castelo, Chafé;
Ponte de Lima e V.N.Cerveira = Braga e Monção;
Sintra(Colares) = C.Raso
Beja (EMA) = Beja (B.Aérea) = 3,3mm (De acordo com as synops)


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2012 às 20:16)

AnDré disse:


> A ogimet tem indicação de precipitação em Faro, embora não tenha o valor quantitativo. Daí ter assumido a precipitação de Castro Marim como representativa da precipitação em Faro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



André, o teu mapa está perfeito. É claro que na estação Faro/Aeroporto ocorreu precipitação, basta ver-mos a estação da região de turismo que teve 3.4 mm, a estação de Almancil teve 3.3 mm, a estação de Tavira teve 4.87 mm, eu fui aquele que teve menos precipitação só 2 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2012 às 20:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> André, o teu mapa está perfeito. É claro que na estação Faro/Aeroporto ocorreu precipitação, basta ver-mos a estação da região de turismo que teve 3.4 mm, a estação de Almancil teve 3.3 mm, a estação de Tavira teve 4.87 mm, eu fui aquele que teve menos precipitação só 2 mm.



Ok, então é bastante possivel que tenha ocorrido mesmo precipitação ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2012 às 23:11)

No Relatório do mês de Setembro, a estação de Faro/Aeroporto não registou qualquer precipitação devido a Falha técnica.

O facto mais relevante é que acabou a seca extrema em Portugal Continental. A mim, faz-me muita confusão como é que acabou a seca extrema no Sotavento Algarvio, onde segundo o IM, a estação com menos precipitação foi Vila Real de Santo António com 3 mm e as estações do Sotavento Algarvio andaram entre os 3 mm e os 7 mm, é muito estranho ter acabado a seca extrema no Sotavento Algarvio mesmo.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2012 às 23:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Relatório do mês de Setembro, a estação de Faro/Aeroporto não registou qualquer precipitação devido a Falha técnica.
> 
> O facto mais relevante é que acabou a seca extrema em Portugal Continental. A mim, faz-me muita confusão como é que acabou a seca extrema no Sotavento Algarvio, onde segundo o IM, a estação com menos precipitação foi Vila Real de Santo António com 3 mm e as estações do Sotavento Algarvio andaram entre os 3 mm e os 7 mm, é muito estranho ter acabado a seca extrema no Sotavento Algarvio mesmo.



Pois isso só pode ser um gozo! Como é possível ter acabado a seca extrema numa zona onde praticamente não choveu? nem erva temos...realmente os dados do IM valem o que valem.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2012 às 00:07)

É bom saber que as secas diminuem ou quase acabam no Verão com as dezenas de mm 

Aqui no que toca ao Algarve com os 3 mm de Setembro deixámos de estar sem seca extrema, sinceramente não faz qualquer sentido !

Agora se Outubro for mais seco lá voltam, a dizer que voltou a seca extrema, enfim sem comentários.

Além disso com tanta chuva prai houve ate me admira como é que as barragens esvaziaram tanto ....looooll


----------



## trovoadas (11 Out 2012 às 13:02)

Aliás se tivesse sido apenas no Sotavento Algarvio em que praticamente não tenha chovido e no resto do território tivessem caído uns 40mm ou mais ainda mais ou menos se desculpava, se bem que acho que todo o palmo de terra pertencente ao nosso território devesse contar nestas situações, dentro do "alcance" de uma estação meteorológica claro. Penso que nem por aí há desculpa porque o Sotavento Algarvio tem bastantes estações meteorológicas a funcionar ou pelo menos as suficientes para se poder ter conclusões nesta matéria.

O mapa de percentagem de água no solo também não o entendo...então há zonas no litoral oeste, mais propriamente a região de Sines onde a percentagem de água no solo é inferior ao Sotavento por exemplo, para além de no geral os valores água no solo serem ainda bastante baixos. 
Tomara a seca extrema tivessse mesmo acabado mas não me perece ser esse o caso.


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2012 às 14:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Relatório do mês de Setembro, a estação de Faro/Aeroporto não registou qualquer precipitação devido a Falha técnica.
> 
> O facto mais relevante é que acabou a seca extrema em Portugal Continental. A mim, faz-me muita confusão como é que acabou a seca extrema no Sotavento Algarvio, onde segundo o IM, a estação com menos precipitação foi Vila Real de Santo António com 3 mm e as estações do Sotavento Algarvio andaram entre os 3 mm e os 7 mm, é muito estranho ter acabado a seca extrema no Sotavento Algarvio mesmo.



Acho que seria de bom tom fazer-se essa chamada de atenção ao IM. 




trovoadas disse:


> O mapa de percentagem de água no solo também não o entendo...então há zonas no litoral oeste, mais propriamente a região de Sines onde a percentagem de água no solo é inferior ao Sotavento por exemplo, para além de no geral os valores água no solo serem ainda bastante baixos.
> Tomara a seca extrema tivessse mesmo acabado mas não me perece ser esse o caso.



Tanto em Julho, como em Agosto e como em Setembro, a região de Sines registou sempre mais horas de sol que o sotavento algarvio. Isso pode ter feito com que a evapotranspiração tenha sido superior e daí apresentar menos humidade no solo.
O que não quer dizer que concorde com o mapa em questão.

Por exemplo, toda a região do Alto Minho acumulou em Agosto mais de 100mm de precipitação e em Setembro andou nos 75mm (média). 

Como é que só a região de Cabril, que nem acumulou tanta precipitação, é que tem a percentagem de água do solo na casa dos 60%?
Dá ideia que em toda a região do noroeste existe apenas aquela estação.


----------



## stormy (20 Out 2012 às 22:47)

O tempo anormalmente frio dos ultimos 3 dias deve ter levado á quebra de alguns records não?
Lisboa teve maximas apenas a tocar nos 15ºC, muitos pontos do sul tiveram maximas até inferiores a 15ºC e no norte bem abaixo dos 10ºC..
As minimas tambem foram baixissimas, abaixo dos 10ºC mesmo nos cabos, e até 5ºC mesmo pelo sul..


----------



## Paulo H (20 Out 2012 às 23:58)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que seria de bom tom fazer-se essa chamada de atenção ao IM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suponho que embora a % de água do solo, dependa do acumulado de horas de sol, precipitação, temperatura, também dependa do tipo de solo, certo?

Não faço a mínima idéia como fazem a medição, se é numa cobertura de solo standard, ou se é numa cobertura de solo representativa da região!

Cada tipo de solo tem as suas qualidades, em termos de capacidade de retenção água,  humidade e até na evapotranspiração, sujeito às mesmas condições meteorológicas.

Há solos arenosos, argilosos, franco-argilosos, mistos, sei lá tantas outras classificações de solos..

Imaginem que até podemos poupar 30% de água de rega, se o nosso solo tiver 15-20cm de coberto vegetal (ex: folhas de carvalho, casca de pinheiro, caruma de pinheiro..), pois irá guardar e absorver sempre alguma humidade.

Tendo em conta tudo isto, até que ponto são representativas as medições que se fazem do teor de humidade no solo?


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2012 às 09:34)

Lisboa bateu hoje o record minimo absoluto da normal 81-10 para Outubro, com cerca de 8ºC de minima
E ficou muito perto de bater tambem o record de 71-00...


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2012 às 09:45)

stormy disse:


> Lisboa bateu hoje o record minimo absoluto da normal 81-10 para Outubro, com cerca de 8ºC de minima
> E ficou muito perto de bater tambem o record de 71-00...



Não confundir a estação do Geofísico e da G.Coutinho.

No entanto isso aconteceu com Bragança, apesar de ter ficado longe do recorde 71-00.


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2012 às 10:00)

AnDré disse:


> Não confundir a estação do Geofísico e da G.Coutinho.
> 
> No entanto isso aconteceu com Bragança, apesar de ter ficado longe do recorde 71-00.



Tens razão...só olhei ao GC, mas em todo o caso o GC é bem mais representativo do que o Geof, que está completamente afogado na floresta que é o Jardim Botanico


----------



## comentador (6 Nov 2012 às 10:43)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2012*

Bom dia!

Se o inverno for bastante chuvoso aqui no Sul, será um ano miserável para as culturas de sequeiro, pastagens e cereais. Tenho visto alguns membros felizes pela previsão de muita chuva, se se confirmar será tão desastroso ou até mais que a seca que tivemos no passado ano agrícola! Os solos começam nalgumas regiões do Alentejo a estarem já saturados e impossibilitados de serem trabalhados com os tractores e alfaias e as sementeiras feitas são muito poucas. Se se confirmarem as previsões de muita chuva o único benefício serão as barragens. Passamos de uma seca a solos praticamente encharcados. Como agricultor que sou e em nome de todos os meus colegas desejaria um ano normal, para evitar misérias que as variações bruscas de estado de tempo nos estão a afectar há já uns bons anos. Mas quem comanda aqui será sempre o tempo, a ver vamos como vai ser...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2012*



comentador disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Se o inverno for bastante chuvoso aqui no Sul, será um ano miserável para as culturas de sequeiro, pastagens e cereais. Tenho visto alguns membros felizes pela previsão de muita chuva, se se confirmar será tão desastroso ou até mais que a seca que tivemos no passado ano agrícola! Os solos começam nalgumas regiões do Alentejo a estarem já saturados e impossibilitados de serem trabalhados com os tractores e alfaias e as sementeiras feitas são muito poucas. Se se confirmarem as previsões de muita chuva o único benefício serão as barragens. Passamos de uma seca a solos praticamente encharcados. Como agricultor que sou e em nome de todos os meus colegas desejaria um ano normal, para evitar misérias que as variações bruscas de estado de tempo nos estão a afectar há já uns bons anos. Mas quem comanda aqui será sempre o tempo, a ver vamos como vai ser...



Mas normalmente nesta altura do ano é isso que acontece os solos ficarem saturados, o clima não funciona a chover um dia para efectuar rega, e depois voltar a regar somente dentro de um semana.
Além disso até agora o que temos tido é uma situação normal, conforme será indicado quando sairem o relatório climático do mês de Outubro, e por exemplo o ano passado penso que até já tinha chovido algo mais ou o mesmo que este ano, e depois foi aquilo que se viu .....
Além disso, apesar dos sinais dos modelos sazonais não serem claros, não posso descurar uma repetição do ano passado, e aliás este ano está a ser até agora uma cópia completa do ano passado !

Fim de OFF_TOPIC


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2012 às 11:36)

Os posts do comentador e do Aurélio foram movidos para este tópico para não se criar um off-topic no tópico: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2012.

------------------------------

Aurélio, há regiões cuja precipitação está bem acima do normal.
Basta dar uma olhadela na página do COTR para se perceber que há regiões do Alentejo já completamente saturadas de água.
Na última semana houve regiões a acumular mais de 100mm.






O grande beneficiado tem sido o Alqueva.
Nos últimos 6 dias a cota da albufeira do mesmo subiu meio metro.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 12:04)

AnDré disse:


> Os posts do comentador e do Aurélio foram movidos para este tópico para não se criar um off-topic no tópico: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2012.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> ...



Sim tens razão, olhando para esses valores constata-se mesmo tomando em atenção a contar do dia 1 de Outubro ( e era a isso que me referia ), a zona interior alentejana tem mesmo já muita precipitação acumulada, e tomando em atenção as zonas que são nesta altura o normal desde 1 Outubro seria na região mais interior creio que uns 40 + 20, vá lá uns 60 mm, temos locais já acima dos 150 mm, portanto bem acima dos 200% do valor normal.
Nesses valores aí mostrados, que dizem respeito á zona centro e leste do Alentejo então assumo efectivamente que essas regiões estão bem acima do normal, mas não tinha ideia de ter chovido tão generalizadamente no Alentejo na ultima semana.
Posso estar enganado mas o ano passado tivemos um periodo idêntico de chuvas mais ou menos até dia 11, e depois esfumou-se tudo, e vejo alguns sinais de que pelo menos o Inverno seja mais seco que o normal (sinais pouco claros ainda). Esperemos que não .... pois até a Primavera já está quase ao nível do Inverno por estas bandas !


----------



## comentador (6 Nov 2012 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2012*



Aurélio disse:


> Mas normalmente nesta altura do ano é isso que acontece os solos ficarem saturados, o clima não funciona a chover um dia para efectuar rega, e depois voltar a regar somente dentro de um semana.
> Além disso até agora o que temos tido é uma situação normal, conforme será indicado quando sairem o relatório climático do mês de Outubro, e por exemplo o ano passado penso que até já tinha chovido algo mais ou o mesmo que este ano, e depois foi aquilo que se viu .....
> Além disso, apesar dos sinais dos modelos sazonais não serem claros, não posso descurar uma repetição do ano passado, e aliás este ano está a ser até agora uma cópia completa do ano passado !
> 
> Fim de OFF_TOPIC



Caro Aurélio,
"...o clima não funciona a chover um dia para efectuar rega, e depois voltar a regar somente dentro de um semana."

Que frase mais descabida!!!! Limite-se a comentar sobre aquilo que sabe e que tenha a certeza e tente evitar esses seus comentários irónicos e absurdos.

Está a falar com uma pessoa que vive no campo e que está em contacto todos os dias com a Natureza, portanto não ponha em causa aquilo que estou a dizer! Limite-se a comentar e evite escrever juízos de valor sobre assuntos que não tenha a certeza. Não seja o tipo de pessoa que pensa que é o dono da razão, pois isso fica-lhe muito mal!

Se a região onde vive tem tido uma situação normal (da qual não tenho acompanhado, logo não poderei comentar), já a minha região e não me refiro na generalidade mas sim em alguns locais, a chuva tem sido excessiva. Neste último fim de semana no meu monte choveram 85 mm em dois dias, choveu acima da média em dois dias aquilo que deveria chover num mês. Desde 23 de Setembro, totalizo na minha região 185 mm acumulados, cuja precipitação tem sido em regime de aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Perante este cenário e face ao tipo de solos da região, muitos deles nalguns locais encontra-se saturados ou próximos da saturação, sendo que as sementeiras de outono-inverno estão em risco de não se fazerem. Passámos de uma situação de 8 a 80, é isso que me preocupa!!! Se o ano passado tivemos uma seca cujas colheitas foram afectadas, este ano a continuar assim, as colheitas estão em causa por não terem sido semeadas. Esperemos que o tempo dê intervalos alternados de bom tempo e precipitação para que possamos semear ainda as culturas, embora já com algum atraso.

Caro Aurélio, os melhores anos agrícolas são aqueles em que temos chuvas compassadas no tempo, isto é, regimes de bom tempo alternados com regime de precipitação. Como tem ocorrido nos últimos anos, tem acontecido grandes concentrações de precipitação em curtos períodos de tempo, o que ocorre encharcamentos e perdas de cultura. Temos de compreender que a natureza é um  ecossistema naturas que funciona através de equilibrios de vários factores, basta haver um factor que seja excessivo ou escasso, prejudica todo esse ecossistema.

Tenho lido muitos dos seus comentários e dá-me a sensação que gostaria de ver o algarve com muita precipitação para reduzir o efeito da seca que passámos neste ano. Pois bem, há uma vantagem que é o enchimento das albufeiras, mas estranho essa sua opinião, pois diz ser ligado à agricultura, era para saber que se isso acontecesse os encharcamentos iriam prejudicar as culturas agrícolas. Excesso de humidade acarreta fungos, atrasos nas culturas, asfixia radicular, etc. Entenda que a natureza é um mundo vivo e dela nós fazemos parte, portanto tudo o que for excessivo, estraga ou mata.

Para quem disse logo no seu primeiro comentário logo quando eu entrei, sei muito bem que portugal não é só cidades e hipermercados. Você como ligado à agricultura era para saber tão bem como eu que assim é. Portanto tenha cuidado com o que comenta!!! Limite-se a comentar aquilo de que tem a certeza, caso contrário, sai asneira!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 20:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2012*



comentador disse:


> Caro Aurélio,
> 
> Caro Aurélio, os melhores anos agrícolas são aqueles em que temos chuvas compassadas no tempo, isto é, regimes de bom tempo alternados com regime de precipitação. Como tem ocorrido nos últimos anos, tem acontecido grandes concentrações de precipitação em curtos períodos de tempo, o que ocorre encharcamentos e perdas de cultura. Temos de compreender que a natureza é um  ecossistema naturas que funciona através de equilibrios de vários factores, basta haver um factor que seja excessivo ou escasso, prejudica todo esse ecossistema.
> 
> Tenho lido muitos dos seus comentários e dá-me a sensação que gostaria de ver o algarve com muita precipitação para reduzir o efeito da seca que passámos neste ano. Pois bem, há uma vantagem que é o enchimento das albufeiras, mas estranho essa sua opinião, pois diz ser ligado à agricultura, era para saber que se isso acontecesse os encharcamentos iriam prejudicar as culturas agrícolas. Excesso de humidade acarreta fungos, atrasos nas culturas, asfixia radicular, etc. Entenda que a natureza é um mundo vivo e dela nós fazemos parte, portanto tudo o que for excessivo, estraga ou mata.



A agricultura que pratico é para consumo próprio e pouco mais, quando em excesso, tenho um quintal onde semeio as minhas colheitas, e sei muito bem o que pretende dizer, efectivamente choveu mais do que eu pensava, pois tinha a impressão que a chuva tinha sido mais localizada e menos espaçada. Por exemplo um dia 20 mm numa hora aqui, outro dia 20 mm noutro sitio.
Quando falei dentro do normal, era relativamente ao mês de Outubro mas com os dados que o André apresentou verifiquei efectivamente que mesmo Outubro teve nessas zonas precipitação acima do normal.

Por acaso também já sei o que é perder campanhas agrícolas quase inteiras, nomeadamente de batata (apodrbeceu devido a excesso de chuva), mas diga-se de passagem que a maior parte das culturas que perdi foi mais devido a fungos, doenças e bichos, e devido á queda de granizo ou quase granizo (aquelas pingas enormes em cima da flor).

Tal como voçê quando tenho culturas, se tudo fosse como eu gostaria efectivamente o ideal seria chuvas espaçadas, para que encharcasse e exugasse, mas tenho um bichinho que ainda é superior ao meu gosto pela agricultura, que é a chuva, muita chuva, adoro chuva, e além disso sou uma pessoa persistente, raramente desisto de alguma coisa, e encaro as coisas com normalidade !

Voçê provavelmente faz grandes sementeiras, como costuma acontecer no Alentejo, e não sei o que semeiam no Alentejo nesta altura, porque aqui no Algarve temos outros hábitos de cultivo, sendo a maior parte delas efectuadas no mês de Setembro !

O que lhe posso desejar é as plantações corram bem, mas pense assim, não leve a mal, se não semeia não tem prejuizo nem lucro, mas se semeia e fica com tudo desfeito, não tem lucro mas tem enorme prejuizo !

Abraço,


----------



## N_Fig (10 Nov 2012 às 16:21)

Já saiu o relatório de Outubro, temperatura com uma anomalia de -0,02ºC e precipitação com uma anomalia de +5,5mm, portanto um mês normal. É de destacar o enorme desagravamento da situação de seca.
Há também um erro engraçado, na tabela em que se apresentam resumos de algumas estações, aparece o nº de dias de precipitação com dias com temperatura acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2012 às 18:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Já saiu o relatório de Outubro, temperatura com uma anomalia de -0,02ºC e precipitação com uma anomalia de +5,5mm, portanto um mês normal. É de destacar o enorme desagravamento da situação de seca.
> Há também um erro engraçado, na tabela em que se apresentam resumos de algumas estações, aparece o nº de dias de precipitação com dias com temperatura acima dos 30ºC.



Há um erro mais grave que isso e que depois condiciona os mapas.
Segundo o relatório a precipitação total em Outubro em Faro foi 58,2mm.
Tem um asterisco em que diz que a estação falhou nos dias 17 e 18, onde segundo a estação de turismo caíram 9,4mm.
Mas a estação falhou também no dia 24.






Neste dia, e como se pode ler no seguimento sul, caíram à volta de 30mm em Faro.

Ora, todo somado, teríamos um valor mensal próximo dos 100mm.
(Média 71-00: 63,8mm).


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2012 às 19:37)

AnDré disse:


> Há um erro mais grave que isso e que depois condiciona os mapas.
> Segundo o relatório a precipitação total em Outubro em Faro foi 58,2mm.
> Tem um asterisco em que diz que a estação falhou nos dias 17 e 18, onde segundo a estação de turismo caíram 9,4mm.
> Mas a estação falhou também no dia 24.
> ...



Já no mês de Setembro, foi o erro de ter chovido abaixo dos 5 mm e ter diminuído a seca, mandei um e-mail para o IM, até hoje não obtive nenhuma resposta. 

No dia 24 eu tive 28 mm, só se a precipitação não passou pelo aeroporto. 

Eu antigamente estranhava os valores da estação da região de turismo em Faro, esta estação tinha sempre menos precipitação que o aeroporto e do que eu e a diferença era às vezes enorme. Agora, é exactamente o contrário. A estação da região de turismo não regista humidade nem o vento, a ver se o pluviómetro também não tem alguma falha e marca mais do que aquilo que chove.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2012 às 22:07)

Nesse dia 24 de Outubro não choveu somente numa hora, mas penso que em várias horas se não me falha a memória, e esse valor de Faro está completamente errado, e porquê ? porque salvo erro se não me falha a memória eu estava em Faro, e choveu bem .... e mais já não é a primeira vez que tal acontece !

Em Faro nesse mês cairam de 90 mm, como já disse o André, eu aqui em Santa Bárbara tive cerca de 70 mm, pouco acima da média de Faro !


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2012 às 00:31)

Pois agora tivemos outra situação, que não por falha da estação mas por falta de cobertura vai ficar "mascarada" no relatório mensal. Como é que o IM vai buscar a precipitação para esta zona depois da tal carga de água ? Vai certamente tabelar pela EMA do aeroporto. Aliás, infelizmente ninguém sabe a precipitação que caiu nessa noite/madrugada aqui na zona. Vai ficar no segredo dos deuses. Quando conseguir orçamento vou pensar seriamente em colocar uma estação a enviar dados aqui na zona. A ver vamos...


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2012 às 00:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu antigamente estranhava os valores da estação da região de turismo em Faro, esta estação tinha sempre menos precipitação que o aeroporto e do que eu e a diferença era às vezes enorme. Agora, é exactamente o contrário. A estação da região de turismo não regista humidade nem o vento, a ver se o pluviómetro também não tem alguma falha e marca mais do que aquilo que chove.



Eu também estranhava. Aliás eram mesmo mais baixos. Agora não sei com exactidão, mas não penso que serão mais baixos.
A julgar por este comentário do Aurélio no seguimento sul, mais altos não deverão ser, não. 



trovoadas disse:


> Pois agora tivemos outra situação, que não por falha da estação mas por falta de cobertura vai ficar "mascarada" no relatório mensal. Como é que o IM vai buscar a precipitação para esta zona depois da tal carga de água ? Vai certamente tabelar pela EMA do aeroporto. Aliás, infelizmente ninguém sabe a precipitação que caiu nessa noite/madrugada aqui na zona. Vai ficar no segredo dos deuses. Quando conseguir orçamento vou pensar seriamente em colocar uma estação a enviar dados aqui na zona. A ver vamos...



Tive o cuidado de ver os mapas de precipitação desse dia, e a estação de Loulé (ponto marcado no mapa), tinha precipitação entre os 80 e os 100mm. É uma estação recente, pelo menos aparece há pouco tempo nesse mapa e ainda nem aparece nos mapas de observações à superficie. Mas é de esperar que o IM faça uso desses dados.
Se não, há sempre a estação do INAG de S.Brás de Alportel.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2012 às 00:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois agora tivemos outra situação, que não por falha da estação mas por falta de cobertura vai ficar "mascarada" no relatório mensal. Como é que o IM vai buscar a precipitação para esta zona depois da tal carga de água ? Vai certamente tabelar pela EMA do aeroporto. Aliás, infelizmente ninguém sabe a precipitação que caiu nessa noite/madrugada aqui na zona. Vai ficar no segredo dos deuses. Quando conseguir orçamento vou pensar seriamente em colocar uma estação a enviar dados aqui na zona. A ver vamos...



Eu não te quero contradizer ... mas não creio que seja bem assim, pois uma coisa são as estações mas como eu vejo os mapas que o IM constrói parece-me claramente que eles vão buscar dados a muito mais sitios, ou muito mais estações para construirem os seus mapas .....


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2012 às 01:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu não te quero contradizer ... mas não creio que seja bem assim, pois uma coisa são as estações mas como eu vejo os mapas que o IM constrói parece-me claramente que eles vão buscar dados a muito mais sitios, ou muito mais estações para construirem os seus mapas .....



Sim não deixas de ter razão...mas irão buscar aquelas que já conhecemos como Almancil, Alto Fica, etc?
A de São Brás costumava ser uma boa estação mais ainda aqui à tempos teve vários meses sem dar valores...creio que no Outono/Inverno de 2010/2011 que foi a última vez que consultei os dados desta estação.
Depois acho que também no inag havia uma no Barranco do Velho mas também com dados muito inconstantes. 
Bom se eles tirarem dados do Alto Fica, Barranco do Velho e agora dessa suposta estação aqui e Loulé aí a conversa já é outra.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2012 às 01:22)

AnDré disse:


> Eu também estranhava. Aliás eram mesmo mais baixos. Agora não sei com exactidão, mas não penso que serão mais baixos.
> A julgar por este comentário do Aurélio no seguimento sul, mais altos não deverão ser, não.
> 
> 
> ...



Sim ainda não tinha reparado nesse ponto Sendo assim parece que já houve uma estação a conseguir captar o evento.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2012 às 01:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Sim não deixas de ter razão...mas irão buscar aquelas que já conhecemos como Almancil, Alto Fica, etc?
> A de São Brás costumava ser uma boa estação mais ainda aqui à tempos teve vários meses sem dar valores...creio que no Outono/Inverno de 2010/2011 que foi a última vez que consultei os dados desta estação.
> Depois acho que também no inag havia uma no Barranco do Velho mas também com dados muito inconstantes.
> Bom se eles tirarem dados do Alto Fica, Barranco do Velho e agora dessa suposta estação aqui e Loulé aí a conversa já é outra.



O maior problema para o IM não é quando não transmitem é quando transmitem valores errados, como se viu em Faro, e o INAG também tinha ou tem uma aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe, aliás o INAG o que não falta é estações, o pior é a falta de manutenção delas, sendo que eles próprios avisam que não é feita há bastante tempo.
Enfim ... Portugal a caminho do abismo, se continuar assim ....


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2012 às 01:33)

Aurélio disse:


> O maior problema para o IM não é quando não transmitem é quando transmitem valores errados, como se viu em Faro, e o INAG também tinha ou tem uma aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe, aliás o INAG o que não falta é estações, o pior é a falta de manutenção delas, sendo que eles próprios avisam que não é feita há bastante tempo.
> Enfim ... Portugal a caminho do abismo, se continuar assim ....



Pois a minha principal preocupação é que me parece que não dados fidedignos sobre esta região central e interior do Algarve e que depois em alguns anos os resultados saem bastante falseados mas posso estar enganado.
Por exemplo se calhar há zonas com médias de 700mm que depois aparecem com médias de 600mm, vá para não exagerar muito
Bom o que é certo é que nunca houve tão pouco dinheiro como agora para gastar em "lamechices"  como esta de ter estações meteorológicas a funcionar correctamente .


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2012 às 02:30)

Além da questão monetária, há também a questão de recursos humanos.
O INAG tem à vontade mais de 500 estações, sendo que a esmagadora maioria só mede a precipitação. E tem uma data de estações com séries desde 1931, sendo que a maioria deve ter terminado na década de 90.

Mas, o que aconteceu? Havia mais dinheiro em 1931 do que agora?

Antigamente as estações eram manuais e deixadas ao cuidado, muitas vezes, de agricultores, que assumiam a tarefa de limpar as estações e registar a quantidade de precipitação. Apesar de não haver dinheiro, as tarefas eram assumidas com muita responsabilidade.

Hoje é tudo electrónico, e portanto exponencialmente mais caro, e sujeito a manutenção "paga" que não existe por falta de recursos.
A página do SNIRH é clara e diz no cabeçalho:



> A manutenção das estações de monitorização automáticas está suspensa desde meados de Março de 2010, pelo que poderão ocorrer falhas na disponibilização de dados ao público. Face a este condicionalismo, os dados não são totalmente fiáveis.



E é triste ver que há tantos e tantos pluviometros modernos espalhados pelo país, sem ninguém que lhes tire as teias ou as folhas.

O mesmo se passa com algumas estações do IM.
Porque não ter uma equipa de manutenção disposta a fazer isso? Não me parece que fosse algo que saísse assim tão caro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2012 às 22:28)

Até Olhão tinha uma estação do INAG. Mas durou muito pouco tempo.

trovoadas, não te esqueças que o IM pode ir buscar os valores às estações meteorologicas da direcção regional de agricultura.

Ninguém, tem o mapa do dia 8 de Novembro, dia em que choveu intensamente no concelho de Loulé, seria o dia perfeito para tirarmos as dúvidas, que o IM publica na área da agro meteorologia.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2012 às 01:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ninguém, tem o mapa do dia 8 de Novembro, dia em que choveu intensamente no concelho de Loulé, seria o dia perfeito para tirarmos as dúvidas, que o IM publica na área da agro meteorologia.



Não tenho, mas como disse, recordo-me que o valor era entre 80 e 100mm. Outra estação que também estava com esse valor era Alcoutim, Martim Longo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2012 às 17:56)

Ainda no seguimento da precipitação no Alentejo, depois dos bons acumulados na semana de 12 a 18 de Novembro, há regiões no Alentejo que acumularam no espaço de um mês o equivalente a 50% do ano.






-----------------------

Mapa com as temperaturas mínimas de ontem.
Foi, provavelmente, a noite mais fria da época até à data.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2012 às 17:12)

E Novembro vai ser mais um mês com temperatura abaixo do normal, a não ser que a 2ª metade de Dezembro seja bastante quente este ano vai ter temperatura abaixo da média, pela 2ª vez apenas nos últimos 19 anos!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2012 às 13:43)

Precipitação acumulada - 14 de Dezembro de 2012


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2012 às 13:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação acumulada - 14 de Dezembro de 2012



Deve haver alguns locais que acumularam mais precipitação ontem que em todo o Dezembro do ano passado...


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2013 às 16:06)

N_Fig disse:


> E Novembro vai ser mais um mês com temperatura abaixo do normal, a não ser que a 2ª metade de Dezembro seja bastante quente este ano vai ter temperatura abaixo da média, pela 2ª vez apenas nos últimos 19 anos!



A 2ª metade de Dezembro acabou por ser quente. O ano deverá ter acabado próximo da média.

No entanto, na região de Lisboa, foi notoriamente quente. Anomalia de +1ºC.
Em termos de precipitação, também deverá ser em Lisboa que a anomalia deverá ser menor. Graças à muita chuva que caiu no Outono, o ano de 2012 acabou com uma ligeira anomalia da precipitação.

Anomalias da temperatura e precipitação para algumas estações:

Beja












Bragança












Faro (Falha nos dados da precipitação)







Lisboa, G.Coutinho












Porto, P.Rubras


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2013 às 19:42)

Alguns dados curiosos sobre a distribuição da precipitação para Estremoz em 2012:

- o ano de 2012 foi mais seco que 2011 (517,0 mm em 2012 e 664,4 mm em 2011);

- o último trimestre de cada ano teve situação inversa  (359,4 mm em 2012 e 173,1 mm em 2011);

- o ano de 2012 foi menos generoso que o ano de 2011 na distribuição da precipitação ao longo de todos os meses do ano.


----------

